# Set xp pro to best performance.



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

Start/control panel/system/advanced/performace settings.

click on adjusted for best performance.:wave:


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Most systems build recently would benefit from an OS update.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you want performance? windows 7 is what you want, huge diff >>>runs circles around XP and vista


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The best tweaking guide for all OS's : http://www.blackviper.com/


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

linderman said:


> you want performance? windows 7 is what you want, huge diff >>>runs circles around XP and vista



Even the 32 bit version?

Dont really want to install 64 because not alot of programs support it.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

domains said:


> Even the 32 bit version?
> 
> Dont really want to install 64 because not alot of programs support it.


It supports 32 bit programs just fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say 7 "runs circles around XP & Vista" but it is certainly a much better OS than Vista. 
If you have concerns about software compatibility, install the 64Bit version but do NOT activate it. Try your software and see how it goes. If there are conflicts, wipe it and install the 32Bit version.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've only had ONE program that wouldn't install under 7 and it specifically says it won't run in a 64-bit environment.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have several needed softwares that won't work or won't work correctly so I reverted back to 32Bit. 
For the normal user, I would say the 64Bit version should be fine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmmm my personal machine has 4 users at home and none of them will willing enter the XP boot OS or the Vista OS

you score the game from there ?


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

I could not install zonealarm pro on win7 ... found Comodo Firewall which looked promising even the free version.

I tryed 64 version and when gaming my pc shut down completely and I thought at first it was my 2gigs of ram.

but was my power supply that was letting go I think... installed xp and bought a new PS and it did it did not shut down but when gaming screen froze till I noticed my clock was set to 2008.

So not sure if it was my ram with win7 64 bit or my PS .... But computer shut completely down and had to press power to light up... so I guess PS.

Store took it back and placed on shelf to sell again because he tested it with a meter but I told him its when gaming.

o well.
might try win7 64 again.

not sure if 2gigs are enough tho or its bottlenecking.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

domains said:


> I could not install zonealarm pro on win7 ... found Comodo Firewall which looked promising even the free version.
> 
> I tryed 64 version and when gaming my pc shut down completely and I thought at first it was my 2gigs of ram.
> 
> ...


What are you on about exactly? The clock is set in BIOS. The cmos must have been faulty. Bottle necking what? You have listed no actual specs.


----------



## NuComer (Nov 9, 2009)

If i recall correctly Windows 7 haves a factory XP vpc i think its called XP mode or something like that


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

NuComer said:


> If i recall correctly Windows 7 haves a factory XP vpc i think its called XP mode or something like that


Ultimate, yes.


----------

